
Ask HN: Best SVG Drawing Apps for iPad? - breck
Anyone have any recommendations? New to the pencil.
======
kosmodrom
Affinity Designer is a serious competitor for Adobe products. Check it out:
[https://affinity.serif.com/en-gb/designer/](https://affinity.serif.com/en-
gb/designer/)

~~~
breck
Will give it a look, thanks! Concepts is a good one too.

